

Where can I meet smart people if I've graduated from college? - away

Where do I go to find other people who are smart?
======
aheilbut
Grad school.

------
scottmcleod
<http://pursuit.me/>

~~~
philco
<http://www.meeteor.com> \- we'll introduce you to people who fulfill your
goals, or have common interests and backgrounds.

------
user9756
Your question is a bit perplexing.

\- Smart people implies that there are stupid people.

\- Your difficulty of finding smart people implies that they are few and rare
(in your vicinity).

Conclusion: You'd should perhaps ask yourself which category you truly belong
to. Or maybe you truly were the only smart person from your collage...

When I was in collage I met a lot of smart people, they were good at different
things.

Protip: What do you mean with "smart"? Good at mathematics? Programming?
Social skills? Ambitious? Often when people want to hang around "smart" people
they confuse them with "rich people with lots of connections". And those
people ain't necessary smart yo' they be dumb as a door knob. Privileged
however.

~~~
codeonfire
Generally, the most telltale sign of "not-smart" is someone being easily
swayed by emotion or persuasion, gullible, pandering, and full of misplaced
idealism or concern. Often not-smart people will exhibit these things and you
feel embarrassed for them. Examples are people who fall for stupid sales
pitches, executives that fall for buzzword technologies, blatant pandering to
an authority, or someone is simply confused by basic conversations.

Some people get good at masking "not-smart" by doing things like repeating
back what is said to them as their own idea later in the same conversation
(very weird) or attributing their belief to someone else "Bill told us that
Microsoft Bob was going to be big, so we installed it on all the systems at
our company."

